# Irrigation up on hill



## Gtp70 (Mar 31, 2021)

I have the main waterline on the bottom of the hill which shoots up the hill, and the anti siphons at the top. Is that the correct setup? Or does something need to be placed inline at the bottom of the hill? In other words when the anti siphon at the top is off do I need to worry about the pressure in the line going down the hill or does it just remain pressurized and no need to worry about back flow


----------

